
Show HN: wordheart – The search and visualization engine For Books - harshalaxman
http://www.wordheart.org/
======
yontherubicon
I typed in "It was a dark and stormy night" and didn't get any reference to
Paul Clifford or Washington Irving.

I dig the project. I think it's cool. Would love to see it grow.

~~~
harshalaxman
Thanks! Right now for my sake the search selection is very small, I only chose
books from gutenberg.org that have covers, Paul Clifford doesn't
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/7735](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/7735)

